# Name for Festool routing template?



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

My online searches are not giving me the product I am looking for...Does anyone out there know about the product that is/was marketed by Festool which when combined with other identical parts creates an exterior "route" to maintain consistency? The straight (aluminum extrusion) sections are slidably attached to other straight sections, which then may be clamped-down to form a rectilinear prescribed path for routing.

Thanks for your input, if you know *their* product name or model number or ordering info - it will prove helpful to me (and I am sure others).

Thanks again!
Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

MFS 700 Routing Template maybe?


----------



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

Is this it?

Festool TV 04 Router carriage MFS - YouTube


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Both of you gave me the right answer! Thanks very much!
From my quick review the MFS 700 & MFS 400 are simply differently sized models with the same principle concept. Both have a cool way to make circles, but at $475.00 for the MFS 700 and $335.00 for the smaller MFS 400 - those are FAR TOO EXPENSIVE for my needs...and since my needs aren't circles - I can quickly, easily and accurately make templates using 1/2" MDF with pocket holes and screws to do this chore. On a Festool Router graphic I saw where someone had used 6- pieces of their extrusion to make a repositionable housing to route tread and riser cutouts in a stringer - so I'm guessing one would have at least $600.00 tied-up in doing something like that.

I gotta ask...do a lot of people have a way to justify that kind of expense for such a simple solution? Just wondering.. Thanks Again

Otis


----------



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

OPG3 said:


> Both of you gave me the right answer! Thanks very much!
> From my quick review the MFS 700 & MFS 400 are simply differently sized models with the same principle concept. Both have a cool way to make circles, but at $475.00 for the MFS 700 and $335.00 for the smaller MFS 400 - those are FAR TOO EXPENSIVE for my needs...and since my needs aren't circles - I can quickly, easily and accurately make templates using 1/2" MDF with pocket holes and screws to do this chore. On a Festool Router graphic I saw where someone had used 6- pieces of their extrusion to make a repositionable housing to route tread and riser cutouts in a stringer - so I'm guessing one would have at least $600.00 tied-up in doing something like that.
> 
> I gotta ask...do a lot of people have a way to justify that kind of expense for such a simple solution? Just wondering.. Thanks Again
> ...


Not me.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Otis, the Trend VariJig is what you are hunting for. It works great with the long clamps to secure it down. If you buy their feather board accessory you can use one stick and the long clamps to position your feather board quick and easy. You can order them from Woodcraft.

Buy TREND VariJig Variable Frame System at Woodcraft

The power supply popped on my PC so I can't post photos of the VariJig in use.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Mike
Think this what you are looking for The Festool MFS Multi-Routing Template System
http://www.festoolusa.com/media/pdf/mfs-users-guide-brice-burrell.pdf


----------



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

After reading this thread I started thinking about the possibility of constructing a facsimile of the Festool routing template. While looking into this possibility I ran into this and I thought that you would be interested.

MFS vs "regular" aluminum extrusions


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The VariJig performs the same functions for about 1/4 the price. I will grant you these are not identical items but they get the same results. Another comparison is the Festool 55" guide rail for $120 versus the Makita guide rail for $70 and as near as I can tell these are exactly the same.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks Everyone, Mike I am going to check (Trend VariJig) that out. I have an extremely odd application (big surprise, huh) to use something like this for numerous twists and turns. It now looks like I will be best served with something home-made using T-Track, knobs, aluminum channel, clear pine, 1/4" MDF, and a few other components. I do not want to infringe on anyone's patent, but my case would be darn-near impossible to solve with the Festool setups (heck, I would have to buy 2- of each size). I believe good products deserve a good price, so I am just doing my homework, now - but I seriously doubt that I would be using their system. FazTek is someone I get extrusions from occasionally - so I will check them, too. What I need can be hung on a wall between uses.

Thanks again!
Otis


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

OPG3 said:


> Thanks Everyone, Mike I am going to check (Trend VariJig) that out. I have an extremely odd application (big surprise, huh) to use something like this for numerous twists and turns. It now looks like I will be best served with something home-made using T-Track, knobs, aluminum channel, clear pine, 1/4" MDF, and a few other components. I do not want to infringe on anyone's patent, but my case would be darn-near impossible to solve with the Festool setups (heck, I would have to buy 2- of each size). I believe good products deserve a good price, so I am just doing my homework, now - but I seriously doubt that I would be using their system. FazTek is someone I get extrusions from occasionally - so I will check them, too. What I need can be hung on a wall between uses.
> 
> Thanks again!
> Otis


Otis I would always make a jig myself that suited the job at hand, if you can, I do have A 1400MM Festool rail, I got it for free, I have never used it, I have a mate who has a Festool 3mt Rail, I get that and use it a few times but he never uses it, you really have to have a permanent use for these things if you are thinking about buying them and if you have a regular thing that you need a jig to do then think about making what you need to suit the task, if you buy manufactured jigs for every job then you will finish up with a wall covered with them. NGM


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

AMEN, Neville and well said!
Considering the (almost rare) frequency that I would use something like this it is only going to make sense *for me* to make templates for my often complex shapes with MDF & using pocket holes and the appropriate screws with glue in many cases. Some of my shapes are rectilinear, but do not contain 90degree corners - and as I see it, those are made specifically for 90degree turns/corners. Some of my other shapes contain curved transitions from one straight line to another.
Thanks for your input!
Otis


----------

